# Help, Cotton not drying *Solved !!



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Hi fellow vape mates,

I use to wick a sick cotton in my coils and just before the dry hit (you could feel it coming) the cotton will be completely white and almost completely dry on the side of the coils.

Lately i don't get that effect and i don't know what i'm doing wrong.
The cotton will burn in the coils but juice will spill over my whole mod because of the cotton being too wet.

This might sound drastic but i went back to stinkies because of this and now im on the cancer arrows again.

Please help

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (13/10/17)

- Too little cotton
- do you get gurgling before it spills


- What tank are you using ?


----------



## Halfdaft (13/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi fellow vape mates,
> 
> I use to wick a sick cotton in my coils and just before the dry hit (you could feel it coming) the cotton will be completely white and almost completely dry on the side of the coils.
> 
> ...


I'm having a similar problem, hopefully we can get some help!


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Hi @DanTheMan

Sorry to hear about this.

Hang in there. Dont despair. I am sure one of the more experienced "wickers" can help to solve your problem.

Could it be a change in how much cotton you used or maybe a change in juice?
Or maybe a change in coil that led to the different behaviour. Or maybe a change in power?

Or were you using all the same things?

Dont worry about being back on the stinkies. Just slowly get your vaping groove back and you will be off the stinkies soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mida Khan (13/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi fellow vape mates,
> 
> I use to wick a sick cotton in my coils and just before the dry hit (you could feel it coming) the cotton will be completely white and almost completely dry on the side of the coils.
> 
> ...




What cotton, coils and tank are you using??

Getting off the smokes is a battle you need to keep fighting.

You need to be a soldier and be prepared for war. Change your mind set and especially change your routine.

Smoking is a bad habit, you crave the nic not all the toxins in the tobacco so invest in your health and get a your mod sorted and maybe a second set up too.

Its always just too easy to light up but taking the time out to 'befriend' your setup is important. Get back to it and Get off the smokes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Mida Khan said:


> What cotton, coils and tank are you using??
> 
> Getting off the smokes is a battle you need to keep fighting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
I use to have a fuchai 213 with a avo24 and tsunami 22 setup with dualFusedClaptons and pro cotton by demon killer.
When the above mentioned situation started happening i bought a minikin boost an still waiting for my goon. But still does the same on my tsunami.

Just smoked my last cig for the 3rd tine this week  but will do my best to keep honest this time.

Really hope that someone knows what im doing wrong.

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Rafique said:


> - Too little cotton
> - do you get gurgling before it spills
> 
> 
> - What tank are you using ?


No bubble sound at all. I also dont overfill the tsunami but just the coil and cotton.
I also thought that its min cotton but i stacked it last tine with same issue.

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (13/10/17)

So many factors
Some possible causes that come to mind
- wattage too high
- coil ID too small
- coil too wide
- cotton too thin/thick
- kak cotton
- wick tails too long/thick
- high VG 

Picture can help 

Hope you get sorted


----------



## Mida Khan (13/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I use to have a fuchai 213 with a avo24 and tsunami 22 setup with dualFusedClaptons and pro cotton by demon killer.
> When the above mentioned situation started happening i bought a minikin boost an still waiting for my goon. But still does the same on my tsunami.
> 
> ...




What wattage you hitting? Sometime a very low wattage will result in a longer period of time to get the liquid vaporized.

Are you getting spitbacks?

Can be the method of wicking you are using if its happening on both tank.


----------



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Mida Khan said:


> What wattage you hitting? Sometime a very low wattage will result in a longer period of time to get the liquid vaporized.
> 
> Are you getting spitbacks?
> 
> Can be the method of wicking you are using if its happening on both tank.


Hi.
Its a .26 coil at 70 to 80 watt.
I dont get spitback except if my hand slips and i fill the bottom airflow. This doesnt happen often though.

Please check the picture attached. Its not the best ive ever built but it should still dry out the cotton right?

Lastly, believe it or not. The coils are black but only a week old.












Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> So many factors
> Some possible causes that come to mind
> - wattage too high
> - coil ID too small
> ...


Hi. Added some pics.
My ohm law knowledge is crappy but think the setup is fine
A dual 6 wrap twisted clapton with a +- 3mm diameter. Juice is 60/40 vg.

Added pics on my last reply

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (13/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi. Added some pics.
> My ohm law knowledge is crappy but think the setup is fine
> A dual 6 wrap twisted clapton with a +- 3mm diameter. Juice is 60/40 vg.
> 
> ...



Everything seems ok, im not a big fan of the tsunami, at high wattage / full airflow / hungry coils the wicks struggle to keep up unless you "paint" them every 3 - 4 toots

I had better results with half airflow, simple builds, lower power

Good luck


----------



## DanTheMan (13/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Everything seems ok, im not a big fan of the tsunami, at high wattage / full airflow / hungry coils the wicks struggle to keep up unless you "paint" them every 3 - 4 toots
> 
> I had better results with half airflow, simple builds, lower power
> 
> Good luck


Hungry coils and wick cant keep up.
That actually makes so much sense.
I will never buy bottom airflow again. I cant see the point.

Thanks for the quick replies. Great community!!

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/10/17)

Just to add on the Avocado you mentioned.
It needs little wicking and I prefer 2.5 coils instead of the 3.0, and the tails should only just lie in the holes. I had the same issue with it and by following one of the threads on the site I managed to get it right.


----------



## Ozeran (13/10/17)

How often do you change the coils? Found when they get gunked up they give a burnt taste and don't dry the wick.


----------



## Ozeran (13/10/17)

Oh also from the photos. 0.27 ohm. Maybe try drop the wattage. To low 40's. Lowest 35 watts.


----------



## Seemo.wm (13/10/17)

Im sure once your goon comes, your problems will e-vapor-ate..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (14/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Hi fellow vape mates,
> 
> I use to wick a sick cotton in my coils and just before the dry hit (you could feel it coming) the cotton will be completely white and almost completely dry on the side of the coils.
> 
> ...


I would suggest checking out Advanced Vape on YouTube for wicking advice. This guy is the wicking master, my go to for proper wicking.


----------



## DanTheMan (14/10/17)

Ozeran said:


> Oh also from the photos. 0.27 ohm. Maybe try drop the wattage. To low 40's. Lowest 35 watts.


Wish i can reply to everyone.

40 watt feels like it does not ramp up quick enough.
I dont get the lung satisfaction. It may be ignorance?

I use to vape my sigelei on temp- 70 watt preheat for a couple of secs then temp on 420 fahrenheit. Friends cant vape with me because its to hot.

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (14/10/17)

Noticed this also recently with my SXK Hadaly and CB v2. Not sure if I'm using too little cotton but like @DanTheMan mentioned, you can see that the cotton is like properly soaked and when puffing till just before you get a dry hit I check it and see that its not even dry. I'll rewick with more cotton and see what gives.

Update:
As seen below before rewick I got a dry hit even though its still properly saturated.



After rewick (more cotton) and took over 10 puffs, no dry hit with cotton left dry.



Conclusion and lesson to myself: Dont get stingy when you have a few cotton strips left :/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (14/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DanTheMan (14/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Noticed this also recently with my SXK Hadaly and CB v2. Not sure if I'm using too little cotton but like @DanTheMan mentioned, you can see that the cotton is like properly soaked and when puffing till just before you get a dry hit I check it and see that its not even dry. I'll rewick with more cotton and see what gives.
> 
> Update:
> As seen below before rewick I got a dry hit even though its still properly saturated.
> ...


Thanks for doing this.
I forced so much cotton through my coil it started shifting my coils buy still same  

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L11 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (16/10/17)

Guys, i chucked so much cotton in the coils as i possibly could
This resolved my issue instantly...

Thank you to all who posted to this thread and wish me luck with my "entjie" free day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (16/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Guys, i chucked so much cotton in the coils as i possibly could
> This resolved my issue instantly...
> 
> Thank you to all who posted to this thread and wish me luck with my "entjie" free day


Best of luck with an "entjie" free FOREVER!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

